# Custom Dämpfer 2005?



## Mira (14. September 2004)

Hallo!


Wollt mal wissen, was genau unter dem neuen Custom Dämpfer in den 2005er Modellen zu verstehen ist (Vorteile zu den "normalen")? Kann mir so recht nix drunter vorstellen...


----------



## Phil Claus (15. September 2004)

Hi Mira,

in einer in dieser Grössenordnung bisher nicht gekannten Kooperation haben die Ingenieure von Fox und Rocky Mountain die Dämpfer der neuen Generation auf die Plattform, d.h. den Einsatzzweck und das Einsatzgebiet des Bikes abgestimmt.

Im Detail:

"Mit speziell abgestimmten Dämpferventilen können Sie die echte 
Leistungsfähigkeit Ihres Federungssystems am besten erfahren. Dazu bestimmt man die Hebelverhältnisse der einzelnen Federungskomponenten, um zu berechnen, wie das Federelement auf die jeweilige Federungsplattform reagieren sollte. Die Geschwindigkeit des Einfederns wird speziell abgestimmt, indem die Größe und Anzahl der Unterlegscheiben variiert werden, um den Ölfluss durch die Öffnungen des Dämpfers zu optimieren. Darüber hinaus lässt sich von außen die Druckstufe beim langsamen Einfedern einstellen, um unerwünschtes Wippen beim Pedalieren herauszufiltern, ohne bei der wichtigen Dämpfung im mittleren und hohen Geschwindigkeitsbereich Abstriche zu machen. Als Ergebnis erhalten Sie ein Federelement, das genau auf die Hebelverhältnisse abgestimmt ist, um die Leistungsfähigkeit der Federung zu optimieren und ein besser ansprechendes Fahrverhalten zu bieten."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2004)

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wie ein "Verschleißteil" das nicht der normalen Standartware entspricht.

G.


----------



## Mira (16. September 2004)

Hm, naja, wie länger hält so'n Dämpfer? Keine Ahnung... 

Und die Rockys waren doch auch gut ohne den Custom Dämpfer...


----------



## clemson (16. September 2004)

was spricht den gegen ein auf den rahmen abgestimmten dämpfer?


----------



## Catsoft (16. September 2004)

Hallo Mira!
Ich seh da auch kein Problem. Ist doch alles nur Marketing "BlaBla" ( Sorry Phil).    Der Dämpfer wird mit dem "normalen" fast identisch sein und durfte daher auch durch Toxaholic wartbar sein. Bei "normalen" Einbaumaßen paßt der "normale" Fox auch in den Rahmen.    Und Verschleißteil? Meine Fox Dämpfer waren bisher sehr stabil. Alle 2 Jahre ne Wartung und dann halten die ewig (zumindestens 6 Jahre und dann sind die eh hoffnungslos veraltet;-)

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Phil Claus (16. September 2004)

Hi guys,

Sorry, der Dämpfer kann genauso von jedem gewartet werden, aber es handelt sich nicht ausschliesslich um "Marketing Bla-bla", sondern um einen hohen Ingenieure Input von Fox und Rocky, welche zurecht stolz hierauf sind. Und ein "custom-tuned" Shock erleichtert Euch allen die Abstimmungsarbeit erheblich.


----------



## blaubaer (16. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein "custom-tuned" Shock erleichtert Euch allen die Abstimmungsarbeit erheblich.



kommt aber auch drauf an wieviel mann selber von der Technik versteht ( oder verstehen will ) 

ich hab jetzt nach fast ein 1/2jahr gebraucht um bei meinem RMX eine optimal abstimmug zu finden, was aber eher auf Zufall basiert das ich die gefunden hab und jetzt sicher nichts mehr drann herumschraub


----------



## Mira (16. September 2004)

- so ist das immer mit der lieben Technik.
Hoffe, ich brauche kein halbes Jahr für ein Setup...


----------

